# imac G4 1.25 17" : quelle mémoire pour upgrader ?



## e-hon (19 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour à tous,

  Je cherche à upgrader la mémoire du nouvel imac G4 1.25 Ghz de mon pater pour qu'il puisse faire du montage vidéo tranquilou sans stress (FC Pro max). Quels modèles me conseillez-vous ? Combien ? et où l'acheter ?

    Merci de votre aide

    E-hon


----------



## r e m y (19 Octobre 2004)

je suppose que tu parles du eMac G4 1,25 GHz, non?


----------



## e-hon (19 Octobre 2004)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> je suppose que tu parles du eMac G4 1,25 GHz, non?


 Non je parle bien de l'iMac tournesol 17 pouces avec processeur à 1.25 GHz SuperDrive GeForce FX 5200, etc.
J'ai les specs imprimées sous les yeux. ;-)


----------



## r e m y (19 Octobre 2004)

ok alors il n'est plus tout à fait "nouveau"... mais lorsque tu parlais du nouvel iMac de ton pater, je comprends maintenant le sens de la phrase: il est nouveau.... pour ton pater, c'est à dire qu'il vient de le recevoir.


----------



## JPTK (19 Octobre 2004)

Qu'est ce qu'il dit le Remy   et il répond même pas en plus  :love: 

Tiens il te faut ce modèle là : 512 mo SO-DIMM, PC 2700, 200 pin 

A 118 ¤ chez mac way. Ca lui fera 768 mo ce qui est suffisant. Après si il est vraiment exigeant, qu'il mette la même barrette mais en 1 go à 350 ¤    :hein:


----------



## r e m y (19 Octobre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce qu'il dit le Remy  et il répond même pas en plus :love:
> ....


C'est rien! juste un coup de fatigue.:rose: 

Et puis il faut bien que je laisse un peu de temps aux autres pour qu'ils puissent placer une réponse de temps en temps.


----------



## JPTK (19 Octobre 2004)

Ouai c'est vrai, merci d'ailleurs


----------



## e-hon (19 Octobre 2004)

Merci pour ta réponse. 

 J'en ai vu une pour G4 > 1Ghz ([font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Mémoire 512 Mo DDR333  PC2700 G4 >1 Ghz/G5 1.6 Ghz)[/font] à 100 euros sur macpartner....

 Quel est le max de mémoire ram qu'on puisse mettre ? 

 Ne suis-je pas limitée à 1 Go ?

 D'autre part, j'ai cru lire dans une page Support qu'un slot était accessible et l'autre pas ?

 Est-ce vrai ?

 Merci encore.

 E-hon


----------



## r e m y (19 Octobre 2004)

oui tu as un slot accessible en dévissant la plaque métallique sous la 1/2 sphère de l'iMac (là où tu accèdes au slot de la carte Airport également)

L'autre slot (qui comporte la barette 256 Mo d'origine), nécessite un démontage plus important et n'est normalement pas accessible à l'utilisateur


----------



## JPTK (19 Octobre 2004)

> Quel est le max de mémoire ram qu'on puisse mettre ?



Le max de ram pour l'utilisateur lambda est donc  de 256 mo + 1 go. Après libre à toi de voir si tu veux démonter l'imac pour changer les 256 mo d'origine, perso je te le déconseille, en plus ça fait sauter ta garantie si tu as l'apple care 3 ans.

Mac partner est un bon choix sinon, la moitié de mon matos vient de chez eux.


----------



## e-hon (19 Octobre 2004)

Super ! Merci à vous deux pour votre aide très efficace !!!

 J'ai pas d'AppleCare 3 ans, juste la garantie classique du Refurb.

 Je vais voir.... Merci en tout cas.

 E-hon


----------



## rainest (20 Octobre 2004)

e-hon a dit:
			
		

> Super ! Merci à vous deux pour votre aide très efficace !!!
> 
> J'ai pas d'AppleCare 3 ans, juste la garantie classique du Refurb.
> 
> ...



Salut
j'ai un imac G4 800, 17 pouces et superdrive
J'ai ajouté 768 Mo de RAM l'an dernier. Tout baigne. Je fais pas mal de vidéo sous imovie mais il faut la version 4.
J'avais acheté la barette dans une boite de pécé. Sinon pour etre sur du modele de RAM, va dans le menu pomme "a propos de ce mac", une fenetre s'ouvre, puis clique dans "plus d'info" et choisit la rubrique "mémoire".
Tu auras la caractéristique exacte de la RAM.

Tu peux acheter de la noname sur WWW.LDLC.COM pour pas cher. Il y a des marques prestigieuses comme CORSAIR mais c'est cher et peut etre inutile
Je ne te conseille pas non plus d'ouvrir l'imac. Il y a eu un SVM il y a deux qui parlait de ça, et c'est costaud, car il y a des pates thermiques à poser.
Le disque dur d'origine est un peu faible et mériterait d'etre changé. Mais il faut passer par Apple... Je te conseille un disque externe pour des sauvegardes temporaires.

Pour finir, j'ai formaté mon disque au bout de deux ans et réinstallé un OS10.3 tout clean. J'ai gagné 2mn au démarrage.
a+


----------



## Toc Toc (8 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,

Est-ce que celle-ci convient pour ce même ordinateur (iMac G4 tournesol 1.25Ghz) :

Mémoire Dane-Elec 1 Go SODIMM DDR 333 PC 2700 - garantie 10 ans  ???

Merci.

Mon ordinateur n'ayant que 256MO, j'aimerais pouvoir mettre la barrette la plus grosse possible dans le slot "facile à installer".

Si vous en connaissez une sinon,
Merci.


----------

